

Businesses innovate and scale faster on Google App Engine - vanni
http://googleenterprise.blogspot.com/2011/06/businesses-innovate-and-scale-faster-on.html

======
billpatrianakos
Maybe they do or maybe they don't. Of course Google would say this of their
own product. I tell people my company does things better than others too but
it's not the total truth. We only compare ourselves on the points we can beat
our competitors on. I like App Engine as much as the next guy but when I'd
prefer to invest in my own infrastructure every time.

